# STIHL HT 131 verus HT 133 Pole Saws



## Philbert (Jul 3, 2018)

This is not really a choice; I recently got a good deal on a lightly used HT 131. But I am interested in hearing comments from folks who have used both.

HT 131 comes with a 12" bar and 3/8 low profile ('Picco') chain;
HT 133 comes with a 14" bar and 1/4" chain.
Both have the same size engine. I know that the shafts are different.

I am assuming that I can mount a 14" bar on my HT 131; the advantage of the longer bar is pretty easy to imagine. I also assume that I can switch to the 1/4" pitch chain; not as clear how much difference this makes.

The HT 131 comes with a 6 tooth drive sprocket, but lists a 7 tooth as an option (torque vs. speed); anybody have experience with both?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Franny K (Jul 4, 2018)

I have the 131, the one that uses 3/8lp .043 44dl. Like you got. Just looked at the manual for the 133 and it states 10 and 12 inch bars but no drive link count. What they have on display now at the Stihl dealership seems to have more plastic in the unit the bar attaches to. Mine is heavy and vibrates, pretty impressive but to use up a tank of fuel is exhausting to say the least. Like on a trailer being towed around the edge of a field.

I have not used the newer version. There was a thread on here where folks seemed disappointed with the changes as I recall. You can mount up to 55 drive link Stihl bars on yours if you stay with 0.043 chain. Do the bars for the 133 start with 3005 in the part number?

I would be more interested in a comparison in how much work one could do before exhaustion the extendable 131 Stihl vs the extendable battery options Husqvarna if no Stihl one exists.

12 inches called length on the bar for me really only is needed when the branch must be cut on an angle. Sure more length helps swinging at vines after the branch is severed. I suppose the 1/4 .043 cutting attachment might be lighter for similar length the nose being smaller. Maybe it would bore better, can not say I ever used an extendable pole saw to do that.


----------



## saxman (Jul 4, 2018)

I’ve had a 131 for several years with a 14” bar attached. I have only looked at the new version at my dealer and it appears to be heavier which was not needed IMHO. In my experience the ratio to work vs cleanup is 15 minutes of trimming and 2 hours of clean up. They are a handy tool but tiring to use for an old man like me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scheffa (Jul 4, 2018)

We have the 133’s now, 1/4 chain is crap, swap to the picco straight away, the bar is on the opposite side which also takes some getting used too.
The square shaft and new adjuster are good improvements.
Motor has heaps of power, one of ours is having issues returning to idle but other wise they are the pick of the stihl pole saws by far


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 4, 2018)

What is wrong with the 1/4" chain? Have they started making a thin version?


----------



## cliff86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Have had my 131 since '07. Always use 14" bar, no issues. Yeah, it gets heavy after a while...


----------



## Franny K (Jul 4, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> What is wrong with the 1/4" chain? Have they started making a thin version?


I became aware of the smaller than 13rm 1/4" pitch Stihl chain when I picked up a ms150. Not sure when they started making or importing it. It is called picco like the 61 and 63 class of 3/8lp. 71PM3 https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/guide-bars/emini/ My guess is the small drive links derail easy, the kerf is hardly wider than the bar, and the cost and lifespan. I bet it is a pleasure to use otherwise as long as the cuts are short so chip removal isn't an issue.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 4, 2018)

I have an HT56 with 1/4 x .050 No issues except fatigue while using it as you know. I would pay extra for a Light Bar, they are likely only made in Picco though...


----------



## scheffa (Jul 4, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> What is wrong with the 1/4" chain? Have they started making a thin version?



The 1/4 works out to be quite expensive, the life of the cutter is half that of the 3/8 picco.
The bar that comes with the 1/4 chain is extremely flexible so when the saw is at full reach it’s very easy to move slightly and have it binding in the cut.
Also the kerf is only just bigger than the bar.

When new the 1/4 chain is awesome and cuts like a laser.
We do line clearance work so our saws probably get used for cuts they weren’t really designed for.

Just my experience and opinion


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 4, 2018)

I am not a fan of .043 gauge chain in any pitch.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks guys; very helpful input.

_Some _of the battery-powered pole saws also come with the 1/4" pitch chain, to optimize battery life / capacity. My dealer suggested that it would also be smoother if pruning smaller diameter branches. Since I am primarily thinking of clearing larger diameter storm damaged limbs, the longer life of the 3/8" narrow kerf is probably a better option for me; it works really well on my Oregon 40V pole saw when properly sharpened. Kind of funny to think of 3/8 low pro, narrow kerf (Oregon Type 90) as 'the larger chain'!

I might even have a compatible 14" bar somewhere (always good to have a back up bar), and I still have my angled, Cannon pruner bar (hard nose; runs any .043" gauge chain - sorry @HarleyT ) to try, since no one bought it when posted in the Trading Post!
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/cannon-pole-pruner-saw-guide-bars.313338/

Philbert


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 4, 2018)

I always dump that putthy .043 and put on a .050 chain, just me.
I never put on .043, it is a sign of weakness.....


----------



## Philbert (Jul 4, 2018)

Not if NK is what fits the bar groove!



Philbert


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 4, 2018)

Catholic girls are fun until you marry one!!!


----------



## Franny K (Jul 4, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> I always dump that putthy .043 and put on a .050 chain, just me.
> I never put on .043, it is a sign of weakness.....


This is a pole pruner thread, the kind with a drive shaft and a gear box. Even the Ht250 comes equipped with the .043 chain you do not say nice thigs about. You seem associated with some Stihl dealership, any idea if the HT250 gearbox is more robust than these four mix ones?


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 4, 2018)

I am no longer a Stihl boy, but I have always swapped out the .043 crap, and have been thanked for it.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 4, 2018)

The performance differences long are outweighed by chain durability/longevity...


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I've had my HT-131 for about two years now or so. Overall, I'm very happy with it. No problems or issues.

I just haven't heard all that many good reviews on the HT-133. I haven't had the chance to physically handle and examine one in person though.

And yes, both are heavy and cumbersome. When I use my Ht-131, I limit myself to about 20 min. or so at a time. I then take a break and go back at it. I've yet needed to extend mine all the way out. Doubt that I ever will actually.

Mine has the 12" bar and I'm fine with that. I don't need one any longer. It oils very well, better than my two chainsaws do. And as most of you already know, it makes a lot of torque. Surprising amount actually.

All in all, I'm glad that I bought it. It doesn't get used a lot, but when I need it, it's there. It was pricey, but I got 10% off list when I ordered it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Reviews on the HT-133. *

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/pole-pruners/professional-pole-pruners/ht133/?reviews=true


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 4, 2018)

When I bought my 131 a few years ago, there was all kinds of rumors on the 4 mix engine and it's flaws. Not had any trouble with mine. easy starting and will go a long way on a tank of fuel. It sounds funny compared to a 2 stroke saw. it has plenty of torque and I men plenty. it came with a 12 inch bar but I run a 14 on it. I have run mine fully extended most of the times and a two hour run with it fully extended will wear you out. I even use it to cut smaller springpoles so I don't have to be close. have cut limbs up to 16 inches with it before. Always make a cut underneath the limb before you top cut it so it won't pinch the bar and stick.


----------



## sawfun (Jul 4, 2018)

I promptly put a 16" bar on my ht250. Now it takes the same bar and chain as my 200t's. Oh yea, it pulls it too, though I do like the low end torque of the 131. With the 250 you must get the engine up to speed before touching the log or it won't go, but then it is an animal. With the 131 you can rest the bar on the limb and THEN pull the trigger.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 12, 2018)

Was surprised to see in the manual that the bar/chain oil tank on these pole saws only hold enough for 1/2 a tank of fuel. Not a big deal, if you are aware of it, but different than what I have come to expect with regular chainsaws, where the oil tank is sized to match the expected fuel use. 

Philbert


----------

